# Kilkenny



## PMyers (19/12/02)

This is one of the more popular recipes we use at the store. It is a clone of Kilkenny, and comes quite close.

Muntons Yorkshire Bitter
1kg Light Malt
500g Maltodextron
12g Fuggles

Boil the hops with the malt and two litres of water for 20 minutes. Add the maltodextron and stir until mixed through. Pour into fermenter, add the Yorkshire Bitter and top up to 18 litres ONLY. Add yeast and ferment as usual.

If you are kegging, you should consider tapping this beer with a nitro mix.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## [email protected] (20/12/02)

What do you mean by tapping this with a nitro mix Pete?

I did a supposed clone through the brewcraft convertors and a munton's kit, I must say it tasted absolutely nothing like it, never the less it wasn't too bad probably because it was munton's .


----------



## PMyers (20/12/02)

For those who get into kegging, the normal gas that is used is food grade CO2. There is another product available however, that utilises a mixture of CO2 and N2 called "Beer Gas". The mixture comes in 40%, 60% and 70% nitrogen ratio's (could someone double check this for me), but the one most commonly used by homebrewers is Beer Gas 70 (the 70% mix, obviously). Nitrogen is slower in being absorbed and will take on average about nine days to fully carbonate your beer, as opposed to the two days of CO2. It also takes longer to disperse from your beer which, I believe, is why it is commonly used in pubs (in lower mixtures) to compensate for the overly long beer lines. Beer Gas 70 is used to carbonate Guinness and Kilkenny in pubs which serve them on tap, and this is what gives them the characteristic tiny bubbles and creamy textured head.

One point to note. If you plan on using Beer Gas in your keg set up, and havent yet purchased one, make sure your regulator is rated to dispense nitrogen as well as CO2 (most common regs can only dispense CO2). I know Allbar regs can dispense both, but these are probably one of the more expensive brands available. I would imagine it would be better to buy a dual-gas capable regulator to begin with, rather than have to buy a second reg further down the track. Just my thoughts on the matter.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## Indy (27/12/02)

sounds simple i guess... :unsure: 
but i think i have to brush up on my knowledge of boiling n mash n all that... :blink:


----------



## kook (27/12/02)

Indy said:


> sounds simple i guess... :unsure:
> but i think i have to brush up on my knowledge of boiling n mash n all that... :blink:


 Theres no mashing involved. Its as simple as the recipe says. Put 2litres of water in a saucepan, add the light malt slowly so it disolves. Add the hops, boil for 20 mins 
Take it off the heat, add the maltodextrin, make kit as usual (substitute the mix of malt/water etc in your saucepan for your 1kg of dextrose that you'd normally use).

I'd personally strain the hops out after the 20 minutes tho, but thats just my preference


----------

